# Houston, Texas Avo Uvezian



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Avo will be at The Briar Shoppe on Monday April 16th in Houston, Texas


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice...shake hands with that man for me.


----------

